# Any problems with absolute black granite?



## FlyingHammer (Jun 22, 2009)

Our kitchen remodel is going well and we're just about ready to order the granite countertops. We're leaning toward "abolute black," and I was hoping to get feedback from someone who already has black granite in their home. I know black is very hard and probaly won't need to be sealed, but are there any disadvantages or problems with it? Is it anything like a black car that *always* looks dirty? 

In case it matters, it's a very large kitchen with plenty of natural light. There will be an 18' countertop with sink along the south wall, coffee bar and wet bar areas at opposite corners of the room, and a 5' x 7' two-level island. We went with rustic cherry cabinets (clear finish) and red oak flooring. All appliances are stainless. 

Suggestions/recommendations please.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

FlyingHammer said:


> Is it anything like a black car that *always* looks dirty?



No personal experience here, but I have read threads in other forums that said "yes!" Apparently every spec of dirt and every drop of water will show.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

...have fun keeping THAT baby clean.....
Black is the worst at hiding anything and natural light is the best at showing everything.

Done it, seen it, replaced it.......


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Never specified a black granite countertops but any granite surface if not sealed and maintained will show water spots, etc. Black marble is even worse.


----------



## GraniteNaples (Mar 24, 2011)

*It can work two ways.*

Another way to look at it is that granite with busy patterns will hide things like crumbs and small spills, and you have to be more thorough when you're cleaning it. With black granite you can see exactly where you have to clean. :thumbsup:

www.CountertopSolutionsFL.com


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Our granite countertop is primarily black rusts, golds, with very busy patterns and you can't see the bread crumbs/dust etc. Our neighbor has basic black and they show everything. And yes, seal the granite.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

ever been in a bathroom with all black fixtures its gonna be like that


----------

